# 35 gallon



## juelz (Feb 9, 2006)

could i do a saltwater tank with coral and all the fancy rocks and such in a 35 gallon or is that way too small

if its not too small wut r sum suggestions and info u would give a newbie to the saltwater game


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

if you are new to saltwater, i would suggest a larger tank because it is easier to keep the water stabalized.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

35 gallons isn't bad... but probably not optimal to make it as easy as possible on you. However, it isn't too small, and if you do things right and be patient, you'll definately have few to no problems. Now if you are looking at a tank full of large fish, forget about it, but gobies, dartfish, and other small fishes would be fine.


----------

